# [Cocoa] Qui sait se servir d'un NSBrowser ?



## NeoJF (13 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour !

Voilà quelques jours que j'essaie de trouver le moyen d'utiliser un NSBrowser un peu finement. J'aimerais pouvoir sélectionner une cellule du browser logiciellement. Lorsque l'utilisateur clique sur une ligne, j'aimerais pouvoir sélectionner une ligne de la colonne suivante par défaut. Seulement, je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de le faire logiciellement...

Dans la doc NSBrowser, il est dit que pour utiliser selectRow:inColumn:, le delegate du NSBrowser doit lui-même implémenter la sélection  Et voilà, je suis perdu :rose: Je veux bien implémenter une méthode dans mon delegate, mais je lui fait faire quoi...

J'espère que quelqu'un aura une idée pour m'aider...

Merci !


----------



## tatouille (18 Octobre 2005)

http://www.cocoadev.com/index.pl?CFinderForNSBrowser

http://homepage.mac.com/aglee/downloads/appkido.html


----------



## chromoD (22 Octobre 2005)

C'est terrible AppKiDo... tu y trouves presque tout...

Sinon, examine les fichiers .h des framework... on découvre parfois certaines fonctions ou constantes interressantes....


----------

